# Double din with amplified audio system



## Zac2013 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey guys I’m kinda new here but I’ve been researching for the last couple weeks trying to figure this out. My question is I plan on putting a double din in my car and have all the speakers run through an amp. So that being said what wiring harnesses do I need and don’t need I know there’s the gmos-044 and the aswc-1 and I still want to have use over the infotainment screen above the head unit. So do I need both or just one? 

Sorry if this is kinda confusing but it’s the best way I knew how to describe it

That’s for the help!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Zac2013 said:


> I still want to have use over the infotainment screen above the head unit.


That display requires the factory radio to run. I haven't heard of any work arounds for that.


----------



## dougunder (May 24, 2018)

I wouldn't bother. 

Adding an amp is more doable.

I wanted to put in a nice stereo myself.
Would have looked like a dogs dinner.

Ended up buying the part needed to get a2pd bluetooth and adding a sub with high level inputs.
It's acceptable.

Still kind of bugs me that my 20 yr old saturn had better sound then my new Cruze.
Maybe better speakers will help.

My wife's fiat 500 which looks aside is basically Chrysler's version of the Cruze (1.4l turbo, 6 speed, glavy panels, comparable curb weight) can take an aftermarket stereo well,so it's not universal.
Def something I'll look for when i replace the Cruze.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

gmos-045 will retain the upper display for basic car functions only.....fan speed, outside temp, settings for the clock, door locks, lighting, etc.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MB2014LT2 said:


> gmos-045 will retain the upper display for basic car functions only.....fan speed, outside temp, settings for the clock, door locks, lighting, etc.


I stand corrected. I thought it just did door chimes and stuff.


----------



## Zac2013 (Sep 18, 2018)

I already replaced all the stock speakers with Rockford t165s’s and have all the crossovers and amp mounted in the trunk and just need to wire them up. So they’re not even going to be integrated into the factory wiring harness. So the gmos-045 will just be used for the adaptation to the factory display and steering wheel controls I’m guessing? Cus the deck will have its own amp outputs on it that I’m going to use


----------

